# Quelle application gère les décalages de sous titres ?



## psgfan (27 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour à tous,

je cherche une application sur l'apple TV4 capable de gérer les éventuels décalages de sous titres.
Plex, que j'utilise habituellement, ne le fait malheureusement pas.
Je n'ai pas réussi à trouver cette option sur VLC ou Infuse.
Des idées ou solutions ?

Merci d'avance

++


----------

